# Peeves, just because...



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is a good old man.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, what a sweetheart  Good to see him too.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey handsome man! Hugs and kisses to you big boy!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice to see him! Hope he is doing well!!! I saw this and thought of you Peeves!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly I love that shirt. When people ask me his name they often seem to hear Peas or Please, so I usually say no, like my pet Peeves.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He's a handsome GSD for sure. New little chicks to watch over, Peeves, so get some rest


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst I showed the littles to him this afternoon. He was interested, but not over excited. He has been a good guardian to the older birds and had special feelings for Salome. There is another buff orpington in this batch and I hope he will like having her around as reminder of our lost girl.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great to see Peeves lookin good!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

My granddaughter, age 11, has been enamored of German Shepherd Dogs for a couple of years now...over the moon when Rumor won Westminster, is a good artist and loves to draw GSDs all over her school portfolios...etc. 

I have sort of encouraged her to think about other, not so large, not so strong breeds for her first dog. 

But 2 weeks ago she called me to come over and meet Ryker - 10 week old darling purebred GSD puppy. So cute, so fluffly, so loveable.

They are in a weekly 5 week Puppy Obedience class together already.

Any other advice?????


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very happy for your GD that she has her dream puppy! GSD like to have clear jobs. It is wonderful that they are already going to a training class. I would encourage keeping that up. If there is 4H in your area there may be a group she could join with her pup. If not and there is an AKC sanctioned club that would be a good venue for inexpensive training. Perhaps if she has a goal like rally obedience she will have an incentive to really stick with the training and it will give her pup the job he will need. Young GSD are pretty gregarious, but they can become aloof later in life. My boy likes everybody because we worked very hard introducing him to lots and lots of people when he was young.

Control of any dog is best if based in a deeply mutual and respectful relationship, not in physical control. Peeves weighs 100 pounds, Javelin is 50, Lily 37. Control of the boys is all in the relationship. They are both too powerful for it to be physical.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly I just ordered BF and myself each a t shirt. I couldn't resist!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

What a handsome chap! I have a massive soft spot for GSPs. Not the right dog for me now or anytime soon but one day...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I am very happy for your GD that she has her dream puppy! GSD like to have clear jobs. It is wonderful that they are already going to a training class. I would encourage keeping that up. If there is 4H in your area there may be a group she could join with her pup. If not and there is an AKC sanctioned club that would be a good venue for inexpensive training. Perhaps if she has a goal like rally obedience she will have an incentive to really stick with the training and it will give her pup the job he will need. Young GSD are pretty gregarious, but they can become aloof later in life. My boy likes everybody because we worked very hard introducing him to lots and lots of people when he was young.
> 
> Control of any dog is best if based in a deeply mutual and respectful relationship, not in physical control. Peeves weighs 100 pounds, Javelin is 50, Lily 37. Control of the boys is all in the relationship. They are both too powerful for it to be physical.


Thank you so much for the information and good advice. I picked up the gdaughter and her pup (Ryker) at noon today so he could have a fenced back yard to run around in and explore. And play with Rio. 

I brought up the forum on my computer and let her read your reply and she asked me if a GSD would be good at agility. That is one organization we do have in our town and it's very active. We also have 4H in this farming state. So we will check in to that.

It took Rio a lot of play-bowing and patience to get that young guy to cut loose. Next time they are together should be even more fun. But I was struck with how serious - "I have work to do...no time for silliness" - his facial expression and demeanor was. LOL ! And of course he tired of it all fairly soon and napped on the deck.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is so typical of GSD to have such a serious attitude. And spoos are such clowns. It is a fun and entertaining combination of dogs to have, both breeds so smart, yet in so many ways polar opposites. I have seen some nice GSD in agility, so I hope they go for it and have good fun. Tell your granddaughter that great agility has its roots in great obedience and a relationship where both dog and handler know how to read each other well. I am glad Rio and the pup had a good first date, first of many to come for sure.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Good to see you on here Peeves! Usually the poodles get all the attention but of course that is to be expected .... this is POODLE FORUM  . We GSDs have to stick together so glad to see you are well. Love , Rex and Josey


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly the Please don't pet the Peeves shirts arrived yesterday. BF really likes his. It was a surprise for him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha!!!~ Now you have to post a pic of you guys wearing them!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------

